# Duluth Trading



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone have experience with their products?

I want to give some of their pants and shirts a shot for work clothes. I am leaning to some of the lightweight stuff, it doesn't get cold hear and I spend way to much time in hot summer attics. 

I currently have the Riggs work pants and they are just too heavy crawling around in all day.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> Anyone have experience with their products?
> 
> I want to give some of their pants and shirts a shot for work clothes. I am leaning to some of the lightweight stuff, it doesn't get cold hear and I spend way to much time in hot summer attics.
> 
> I currently have the Riggs work pants and they are just too heavy crawling around in all day.


Imported.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Imported.


So.... They suck? LOL.....

I hope they aren't made in Canada.... Can you imagine? :laughing:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Switched said:


> So.... They suck? LOL.....
> 
> I hope they aren't made in Canada.... Can you imagine? :laughing:


I wasn't all that impressed with the flex fire hose work pants. They are comfortable and fit me good, but not nearly durable enough considering the price.

The Tshirts are good, but not any better than the good Carharrt ones which seem to go on sale more.

Anymore, I just go to thrift stores and find good Tshirts with front pockets. They are usually 2 dollars. Actually found a Duluth one there one time.

Do not get the Carharrt carpenter blue jeans from Amazon. The back pockets blow out in a few months time. The double front duck ones seem to be the real deal.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Duluth is ok. Carhartt is better IMO


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> So.... They suck? LOL.....
> 
> I hope they aren't made in Canada.... Can you imagine? :laughing:


No, not Canada, China. Duluth Pack is all marketing. That's where they seem to spend the time and effort.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I get all my work pants and socks from Duluth. The bulk of my work shirts are all company provided and some other company.... Buuuuut I love the 7yr socks and pants! I have about every type of pant they offer.

The real deal breaker for me is, I goto 1 shop and I go enough that they recognize me. They treat me very well. They offer a return policy as good as costcos. I get gift cards and thank you cards from them too. When they have 10-30% off is when I go shopping now days since I have so much.

Would you have to order online? Ideally you'd want to know what fits and how and then when the sales go on, order a ton.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> No, not Canada, China. Duluth Pack is all marketing. That's where they seem to spend the time and effort.


Yeah. I have a couple pairs of the pants and aint overly impressed. The buck naked underwear, however, is phenomenal.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> Yeah. I have a couple pairs of the pants and aint overly impressed. The buck naked underwear, however, is phenomenal.


Yup, those too!


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

backstay said:


> No, not Canada, China. Duluth Pack is all marketing. That's where they seem to spend the time and effort.


Have you ever got clothing from http://www.unionlabel.com?

Your post about imported clothing got me interested in US made clothing. I think most of Carharrt's stuff is imported now as well.

While I definitely like to support USA made items, it is not like they are automatically the highest quality, which is my highest concern.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Take advantage of the Father Day sales at any local Stores.

I missed the cargo pants craze, and could care less about extra pockets
that just hold heat.

I wear Khaki pants, both blue and brown all summer, I'd suggest
pleated pants they do allow the waist to breath and the design does make a difference.

JMO...


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I had a few pairs of the fire hose pants and if you think the Riggs are too heavy, they are worse. The pockets are nice but the pants are so heavy and when they get a hole in them it spreads rapidly. I liked them but not enough to pay the price they want.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

nbb said:


> Anymore, I just go to thrift stores and find good Tshirts with front pockets. They are usually 2 dollars. Actually found a Duluth one there one time.
> 
> .


 I had a temp once who only wore Tommy Bahama for work clothes. We spent quite a few lunch break at whatever thrift store was close. If my company didn't provide uniforms I would do something similar.



CADPoint said:


> I wear Khaki pants, both blue and brown all summer,
> JMO...


 Blue Khaki? Sounds like you'd need to be on LSD to see that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Flyingsod said:


> I had a temp once who only wore Tommy Bahama for work clothes. We spent quite a few lunch break at whatever thrift store was close. If my company didn't provide uniforms I would do something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Khaki? Sounds like you'd need to be on LSD to see that.


Dude, working in TB shirts would be sweet lol.


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been wearing the fire hose work pants for the last 7 or 8 years the appeal to me then and now still is their "dare you to wear them out guarantee"
if they rip tear or fray just send em back and they will send you a new pair back. 
Now they just send a check for the amount of pants less the cost of return shipping 
I recently bought a pair of the flex pants but they are showing early signs of wear and I'm not sure if they offer the same guarantee as the original fire hose pants. 

The 7 year socks are awesome and the buck naked chonies are super sweet as well.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HKK said:


> I have been wearing the fire hose work pants for the last 7 or 8 years the appeal to me then and now still is their "dare you to wear them out guarantee"
> if they rip tear or fray just send em back and they will send you a new pair back.
> Now they just send a check for the amount of pants less the cost of return shipping
> I recently bought a pair of the flex pants but they are showing early signs of wear and I'm not sure if they offer the same guarantee as the original fire hose pants.
> ...


The Flex Fire Hose ones were what I was looking at, something a little lighter but strong, doesn't sound like that's the case though.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

They're certainly not weak or cheap crap. And they're stretchy, I can't tell you how many times I've torn work pants due to odd stretching or movements on, off a ladder. If and when you start wearing their stuff it gets addictive fast, so heads up.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I've said it before when Duluth Trading came up, I'm a big fan. I've been wearing their stuff for 12 years. 

Their tee shirts, flannels, fire hose pants & overalls and their carpenter pants. 

Never had a tear or blowout or anything. Typically wear the firehose gear in the cooler months and switch to the carpenter pants (everyday work wear) once it warms up. 

I even went so far as to have my company logos printed on their long tail tees.


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

I wear duluth every day. I have their dry on the fly pants for summer time and two pairs fire hose flex. Been wearing those three pairs for over 2 years and they are all holding up amazingly. 

The best product they make is the 7 year wool socks. I put holes in cheap socks through the toes (probably because my steel toed Red Wings) but the 7 year socks have held strong. Even the lightweight 7 year sock has no holes in them. I have 2 pairs in each weight but prefer the lightweight ones this time of year. 

Just got their vintage work belt for Father's day! 

P. S. I grew up in Duluth, MN...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

BaumannMN said:


> I wear duluth every day. I have their dry on the fly pants for summer time and two pairs fire hose flex. Been wearing those three pairs for over 2 years and they are all holding up amazingly.
> 
> The best product they make is the 7 year wool socks. I put holes in cheap socks through the toes (probably because my steel toed Red Wings) but the 7 year socks have held strong. Even the lightweight 7 year sock has no holes in them. I have 2 pairs in each weight but prefer the lightweight ones this time of year.
> 
> ...


Me too!!! I live in 2 separate pairs of dry on the fly zip off pant/shorts and 2 pair of flex fire hose 24/7. I have destroyed one pair of 7yr socks and ultra fire hose, I feel proud.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If I was still working up north I think those zip off pants-shorts would be great. But down here it's shorts March-Nov or Dec.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

I like the longshoremen fleece coat and use it as my winter work coat. The sweatshirts and t shirts are nice but overpriced imo and Carhartt is just as good if not better and the same weight in most t shirts and sweatshirts. Problem with Duluth is that you can always find Carhartt or other work wear on sale and while I like Duluth it is priced expensive while not exactly premium weight or quality


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

They give 20-30% off emails a lot though. So at least there's that.


----------

